# Offline for a bit...



## JohnG (Nov 13, 2018)

We're near Malibu and have no Internet service. I'm out for the day at a hotel so posting from there. Hopefully the firefighters will continue their Herculean task and get us back to normal by next week.

Very sad for those who have losses from the fires.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 13, 2018)

JohnG said:


> We're near Malibu and have no Internet service. I'm out for the day at a hotel so posting from there. Hopefully the firefighters will continue their Herculean task and get us back to normal by next week.
> 
> Very sad for those who have losses from the fires.
> 
> ...


John, best wishes for you, and your family and neighbors. Stay safe!!!


----------



## fiestared (Nov 13, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> John, best wishes for you, and your family, and neighbors. Stay safe!!!





JohnG said:


> We're near Malibu and have no Internet service. I'm out for the day at a hotel so posting from there. Hopefully the firefighters will continue their Herculean task and get us back to normal by next week.
> 
> Very sad for those who have losses from the fires.
> 
> ...


That's so sad...Take care JohnG...


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 13, 2018)

John, take care and stay safe.
Hope your house will get fine and you can go back soon.

I was watching the californian fires in the news here and it’s dreadful.


----------



## ptram (Nov 13, 2018)

I wish the best for all of you. It's incredible what is happening. And the only thing we can all hope is that normality will be restored, one way or the other. Even for those who lost their homes.

Paolo


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 13, 2018)

@JohnG, a friend of mine from Thousand Oaks was evacuated; and he came home to find his Internet was out. Here's what he posted (in another music forum):



A friend from Thousand Oaks said:


> Today's wrinkle - last night the fire took out the Spectrum fiber optic cables, so a huge swath of the area has no internet! AT&T stepped up though - we got a text saying we can use as much data as we want without charge for the next few days, so my phone is now my hot spot.


Perhaps your cell phone provider is willing to do the same? It might be worth a call at least.

I glad to hear that you and yours are safe for the time being. Take care out there.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 13, 2018)

Stay safe John!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 13, 2018)

Wishing you and your family the best of luck, John. It's so tragic.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 13, 2018)

Horrible to see all this news about the fires as I know by first hand experience how devestating that is. I hope all stays well for you and your family John.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 13, 2018)

Best wishes to you and your family John. I hope you and other vi members affected by this tragedy will be safe.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 13, 2018)

Wishing you well!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone. We have been unscathed, just stressed, especially when it's windy. 

Others have lost homes, businesses, and many people have died, as you know. 

I am extremely grateful that we are ok. Have had my computers by the door for five days just in case, but will probably hook everything back up soon.

Didn't hear about the AT&T offer, so thanks. Using my phone right now!

Sorry for those who have losses.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2018)

I hope everything is fine.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 15, 2018)

Glad to hear things turned out OK for you despite the immense stress that situation imposes. Stay safe.


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 15, 2018)

All the best to JohnG and to any VI's over that way. Been following the news from across the pond, truly awful situation. Can only hope everyone stays safe and no more lives are lost to this tragic set of events.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 15, 2018)

Glad you were able to get back into your house okay. These firestorms from the last few years are just scary. We've been fortunate that though we get a lot of wind where I am, there just isn't a lot of vegetation to keep a fire going.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Nov 15, 2018)

Glad you and your family are safe John. Be well.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 15, 2018)

It's really quite scary, when close. The fires are large and move fast.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2018)

Glad the incredible firefighters got it under control and it didn't get any further east! My neighborhood (malibu lake) got absolutely smoked, it's a miracle they were able to save any homes at all. 30+ total losses less than 1/4 mile from my house but mine was somehow 100% untouched.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Nov 15, 2018)

Stay safe everyone, thanks for checking in here.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 16, 2018)

All my best wishes for your safety, John.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 18, 2018)

Best wishes for you and to everybody there !


----------



## JohnG (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks to everyone!

We are completely out of danger now. It is very hard to piece together how imminent the danger was, as it happens. We could see flames shooting over ridges but it's always hard to see how far away they are / were. Moreover, there were all kinds of wildly speculative news reports saying that "the fire is close to X...." or "is approaching Y canyon..." that later proved incomplete or actually inaccurate. In some cases that caused needless alarm.

Nevertheless, some people died and many lost their homes and livelihoods. So we're very grateful.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## chillbot (Nov 18, 2018)

In 5 years we lived in Glendale we got evacuated 3 times. Never lost anything, but it's hard to describe the feeling to someone that hasn't experienced it. Two kids, two dogs, four cats...

We are still near the mountains but when we moved I made it a priority to get out of a fire zone. We are about 1/2 mile from where the mandatory fire insurance line starts. I'm much happier now.

Glad you didn't lose anything. I saw Richard Gibbs lost his house but miraculously the studio right next to it was untouched!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 18, 2018)

JohnG said:


> We are completely out of danger now.


Very happy to hear this, *John*.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 18, 2018)

Life is fragile, transitory and precious. These events, tragic though they are, are reminders that every day above ground is a good day. Every day your family is safe, your property is secure, your loved ones’ health is good-is an EXCELLENT day.

Wonderful to hear you and yours came through this intact, John. Very sorry for those who didn’t.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 18, 2018)

Ah fate...
On nov 12th 2016 I was at a café next block to my flat in Paris.
On nov 13th 2016 I apologized to a friend for not attending a concert he invited me to.
This night, the drive-by terrorist attacks killed people in this café... and the concert turned to a mass killing in Bataclan.
I felt incredibly lucky and so sorry for the victims.


----------

